# Good price for a used 2009 cervelo s1



## superflylondon

A guy I work with is offering me his 2009 cervelo s1 that he has hardly used. completely stock bike, fsa crank, wheels...etc. I was wondering what a fair price would be for this bike assuming it is low km and in good condition.
thanks for any input!


----------



## tihsepa

About half what he paid for it.


----------



## superflylondon

Good answer, no idea what he paid for it....he wants me to offer on it. how much did an s1 sell for way back when. i am guessing 1200 is a reasonable price for the price.


----------



## scottzj

I think depending on the shape (but sounds good if low miles) that would be a fair price. My teammate bought a 2010 model for around 1500$ and saw an 08 model sell for 1250$. So if you can stay around there you might be ok.


----------



## chadwicky29

in 2011, I sold my 2008 Cervelo S1 for $1050 after paying $2200 for it 3 years before new. it had a lot of use though - 23,000 km on it, but the wheels I sold him were the new stock wheels from my new R3. I think it was fair on both ends.


----------



## superflylondon

I did end up buying a used 2009 Cervelo S1. The white/red paint job.

-ultegra front/rear derail (dark silver)
-FSA Gossomer crank (will be changed)
-those heavy r500 wheels (already switched to a set of eastons)

I paid 1300 and think it was a great deal. He was the original owner and the bike was in brand new condition. He must not of put too much time on it, he said 1000km, but if he did he was very gentle I mean nothing showed wear or use (well part tape looked dusty/dirty easy changed).

The only mark on the bike is near the front fork on the outside like something rubbed up against, it might come off if I do some cleaning. I didn't noticed it at first as it so small about a centimetre. I mean this thing is showroom shape. 

Any way I've rode it this past weekend in the rain/grit and small patches of icy/slush we still have in spots, almost felt guilty riding it in the crap weather but heck I bought it as a foul weather ride. Wow is it a nice ride, I am impressed. I have to admit I like the paint colour better than my 2011 S2. I am very happy.

Going to be doing a few upgrades and changes. I quickly gave it a change over to my pedals/seat and eye balled most everything else and still loved the 110km I put on it this weekend, can't wait to dial it in. Pics to follow.


----------



## chadwicky29

Glad that you are so happy with your purchase. I enjoyed mine while I had it. I am curious though - you already own an S2? Is the S1 primarily for winter riding or the trainer? I'd imagine it's nice to have a 2nd road bike for use in different scenarios.


----------



## superflylondon

Yes, got this one as a rain bike and only using the s2 when the weather is nice. I'll ride the s2 in the rain still in the spring/summer if it is going to only be light showers I don't really baby it too much.... but I will not ride the s2 in the winter with the salt/grit/rain roads. I'll break it out once the roads are a bit clearer of debris.

I'll also be riding the s1 if I am doing a MUP day ride (I'll sometimes use it to get to the only real hill we have in town as it is just off the MUP) and in some spots of the MUP it is very crappy pavement and some pot holes so I'll save the s2 from those rides. 

Still, the colour of the s1 is fantastic to me, has me currently loving it more than my s2. I guess it is new bike love.


----------



## superflylondon

Here is my s2, I'll get a pic of the s1

<a href="https://s374.beta.photobucket.com/user/canuckguy75/media/photo5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo181/canuckguy75/photo5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## myfun

I just want to brag a little. 2 months ago I bought a new old stock 2010 S1 for 1500 out the door.


----------



## superflylondon

nothing wrong with bragging....although i prefer the 2009 colour scheme and this bike was practically brand new. but good job!


----------

